# Tabellen versetzt untereinander in Frames



## raz (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich derzeit keine Möglichkeit habe, auf einem Server mit php zu hosten, muss ich als alternative Frames zur Gestaltung der Seite benutzen.
Da stellt sich mir aber folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein frameset erstellt, welches das Browserfenster horizontal in 2 Bereiche aufteilt.
Jeder dieser frames hat eine Tabelle, welche auch zentriert ist. Die Abmessungen der beiden Tabellen sind in Höhe & Breite identisch. 

Eigtl. müssten die beiden Tabellen ja exakt übereinander sein. Jedoch, wenn ich die Seite im Internet Explorer betrachte, sind die beiden Tabellen versetzt. Im Mozilla Firefox dagen wird die Seite optimal angezeigt. Woran kann das liegen & wie behebe ich das Problem?

Hier mal die Seite: http://www.4playerz.de.tf

Schonmal danke im Vorraus,
raz


----------



## Alexander Feil (9. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich nutz selber den IE nicht, aber ich hab mal ein bisschen nach dem Ausschlussverfahren rumgefummelt.

Also, es liegt daran, dass du nur bei einem Fenster scrolling verbietest. Schmeißt man das raus, gehts. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären, aber jedenfalls liegt es daran.

Vielleicht findet ja noch ein Nachfolger eine ERklärung dafür, warum sicher der IE so verhält.

Gruß
Aleks


----------



## raz (9. Januar 2005)

ah wunderbar! das war's.
ich hab alles probiert, aber auf DAS wäre ich niemals gekommen. 
Danke dir!

mfg,
raz


----------



## Alexander Feil (9. Januar 2005)

Hi,

kein Problem. Freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.

Gruß
Aleks


----------

